# Jumbo Balloon Rams



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Does anyone know about these rams? My LFS has a few in stock; they look like blue rams with more vivid coloring, I suppose, and look to be about the same size. Do they grow fairly large, judging by the name?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

they are blue rams. Different name same fish.


----------



## Loganvillebetta (Aug 3, 2006)

CaysE said:


> Does anyone know about these rams? My LFS has a few in stock; they look like blue rams with more vivid coloring, I suppose, and look to be about the same size. Do they grow fairly large, judging by the name?


Hi,

My local LFS had some a few weeks ago and I bought some to try out. However, all of them didn't make it. I think it has something to do with the water here since all other US tank raised rams have no problems at all. Therefore, if they were imported from the East (Singapore, Thailand..etc) you have to be more careful since they are very weak and the new water here can kill them. My best bet would be to use the same water in the LFS (asking the seller to give you a few bags of the water from the rams' tank), then eventually fill your tank with the water from home as time goes by. I will give these rams another try since they look so cute and more interesting than the normal rams.


----------

